# Lost husband. Could use advice.



## mikeg1265 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello, I have been married for 18 years. Since we were first married, money has always been tight and at times we had to sacrifice a lot. I admit it has been my fault for the most part. Until recently, my wife finally gave me an ultimatum, either stop spending or she would leave even though she didn't want to but felt like she had no choice. That rattled me to the point where I sought the help of a Psycologist to help me deal with credit addiction. Over the past two months I have turned our finances around and we now work together on a budget. For the first time in 10 years, we have a considerable savings. I have also quit drinking alcohol. I have never been physically abusive to her, EVER. I have never even been in a fight with anyone. I try to find peaceful solutions. She says she feels empty inside and no longer shows any affection. I will admit that I have sometimes taken our marriage for granted, but I don't want this to end since there is so much good in our relationship. Every time I ask her about it she says that she loves me and doesn't want anything to change in our relationship. She says she just needs to work things out on her own. She has always had difficulty telling me how she feels. I am willing to do the hard work. She said she was too, until just a few weeks ago. I worry about her struggle and I can't help but want to make it better. I just don't know what to do. A woman's advice would help me tremendously.


----------

